# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  प्रोस्टेट (Prostate) वृद्धि क्या है ?

## INDIAN_ROSE22

प्रोस्टेट एक छोटी सी ग्रंथि होती है जिसे पौरुषग्रंथि भी कहते है जिसका आकार अखरोट के समान होता है तथा पुरुषों में यह मूत्राशय के नीचे तथा मूत्रनली (शरीर में वह नलिका जिसके माध्यम से मूत्र बाहर निकलता है) के आसपास स्थित होता है। पुरुष प्रजनन में इसकी महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका होती है। 50 वर्ष से ज्यादा आयु के लगभग 50% व्यक्तिओ में Prostate में सूजन की समस्या होती हैं। जैसे जैसे उम्र बढती है वैसे वैसे इसका प्रमाण 90% हो जाता हैं। Prostate ग्रंथि में वृद्धि कर्करोग के कारण हो सकती है और यह वृद्धि सामान्य (Benign) भी हो सकती हैं। Prostate ग्रंथि के सामान्य वृद्धि को Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia (BPH) कहते हैं। 50 वर्ष से अधिक आयु के व्यक्ति में पाये जाने वाला यह सबसे आम विकार हैं। सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) का अभी तक कोई ठोस कारण का पता नहीं चला हैं पर यह माना जाता है की पुरुषो में उम्र के साथ होने वाले हार्मोनल बदलाव का यह नतीजा हो सकता हैं। अधिकांश व्यक्तियों में प्रोस्टेट का बढ़ना सुसाध्य होता है। लेकिन, प्रोस्टेट का बढ़ना कुछ रोगियों में दुसाध्य भी बन जाता है।*Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia (सुसाध्य प्रोस्टेटिक हाईट्रॉफी) BPH* प्रोस्टेट के सुसाध्य वृद्धि में प्रमुख  ग्रंथि मूत्रनली को दबा देती है जिसके कारण अंतत मूत्र का प्रवाह बाधित हो जाता है। बार बार मूत्र के लिए जाना, विशेषकर रात्रि के समय, अधूरे मूत्रण का अहसास, बूंद बूंद मूत्र टपकना तथा अंतत पूरी तरह से मूत्र का रुक जाना- सामान्य लक्षणों में आता है। संवर्धित प्रोस्टेट के कारण मूत्राशय में संक्रमण भी हो जाता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

संवर्धित प्रोस्टेट की जानकारी डिजिटल रेक्टल जांच से प्रारम्भिक अवस्था में की जा सकती है। अल्ट्रोसोनोग्राफ  क जांच से भी प्रोस्टेट में वृद्धि की पुष्टि की जा सकती है तथा यह भी मापा जा सकता है कि मूत्र करने के बाद मूत्राशय में कितना मूत्र शेष है।प्रोस्टेट के आकार में हल्की वृद्धि का चिकित्सीय उपचार किया जा सकता है तथा इसके लिए प्राजोसिन,टेराजोस  न तथा डोक्साजोसिन जैसी दवाओं की आवश्यकता पड़ती है।लेकिन, औषधियों के उपचार से समस्या दूर नहीं होती है। संवर्धित प्रोस्टेट संबंधी लक्षण औषध उपचार से ठीक नहीं होते हैं तथा उनके लिए शल्यचिकित्सा आवश्यक होती है।वर्तमान में सवर्धित प्रोस्टेट को मूत्रनली मार्ग से दूर किया जाता है (ट्रांस यूरेथ्रल रिसेक्शन ऑफ प्रोस्टेट- टी यू आर पी) तथा पेट से शल्य चिकित्सा अब लगभग नहीं ही की जाती है।* Benign Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) के लक्षण* *सामान्य प्रोस्टेट (Prostate) ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) में निम्नलिखित लक्षण नजर आते हैं :*
*पेशाब करने में तकलीफ होना।**बार-बार पेशाब जाना।**एक बार में पूरी पेशाब न होना।**पेशाब को रोक न पाना और जल्द पेशाब करने की इच्छा होना।**रात को पेशाब करने के लिए बार-बार उठना।**मूत्राशय पूरी तरह खाली न होने से बार-बार पेशाब में संक्रमण होना या पथरी होना।**बूंद-बूंद पेशाब होना।**पेशाब बंद हो जाना**मूत्र संक्रमण के कारण किडनी मे संक्रमण होना।*
*Benign प्रोस्टेट ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) का उपचार* 
*सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) का उपचार दो तरह से किया जाता हैं।*

*1 ) औषधोपचार / Medicine :- सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) में लक्षणों की कमी, सुजन की कमी या अन्य किसी बड़ी बीमारी के कारण रोगी शल्य क्रिया के लिए अपात्र होने पर औषधोपचार किया जाता हैं। औषधोपचार से सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) की चिकित्सा करने के लिए कई प्रकार की दवा का इस्तेमाल किया जाता हैं।*

*Alpha Blockers : रोगी को मूत्र अवरोध दूर कर लक्षणों में कमी लाने के लिए alpha-blockers दवाओ का इस्तेमाल किया जाता हैं। जैसे की – Tamsulosin, Sildosin, Prazosin*

*5-Alpha Reductase inhibitors : यह दवा Prostate ग्रंथि के सुजन को कम करती हैं और मूत्र के प्रवाह में सुधार लती हैं। जैसे की – Finasteride, Dutasteride*
*2) शल्यक्रिया / Surgery :- औषधोपचार करने पर भी सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) में कोई लाभ न मिलने पर और लक्षणों में वृद्धि के साथ किडनी पर असर पड़ने पर शल्यक्रिया कर Prostate ग्रंथि को निकाल दिया जाता हैं। पहले Prostate ग्रंथि निकालने के लिए पेट खोल कर (Open) शल्य क्रिया की जाती थी पर अब चिकित्सा विज्ञान में नयी टेक्नोलॉजी आ जाने से यह शल्य क्रिया और भी आसन हो गयी हैं।*

*सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) में की जानेवाली शल्यक्रिया की जानकारी निचे दी गयी हैं :*

*Trans Urethral Resection of Prostate (TURP) : सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) के ज्यादातर रोगियों में यह शल्य क्रिया की जाती हैं। इसमें रोगी को बेहोश करने के बाद मूत्रमार्ग से एक छोटा सा यंत्र अंदर डालकर Prostate को काट कर निकाल देते हैं। इस शल्य क्रिया में कोई बाहरी चीरा नहीं दिया जाता हैं और खुला घाव न होने के कारण हॉस्पिटल से जल्द छुट्टी मिल जाती हैं। इस शल्य क्रिया के बाद आप जल्द काम पर भी जा सकते हैं।*

*Photo Selective Vaporisation of Prostate (PSV) / Laser Surgery : इस प्रकार के शल्य क्रिया में TURP की तरह ही मूत्रमार्ग से Laser Fiber का उपयोग कर Prostate को निकाला जाता हैं। इसमें रक्तस्त्राव कम होता हैं।*

*Open Prostatectomy : इस प्रकार के शल्य क्रिया में पेट के निचले हिस्से में छोटा चीरा लगाकर Prostate को बाहर निकाला जाता हैं। अगर Prostate बहुत बड़ा है या अन्य किसी कारणवश Trans Urethral शल्य क्रिया नहीं की जा सकती है केवल तब ही यह शल्य क्रिया की जाती हैं।*
*45-50 वर्ष से अधिक आयु के व्यक्तिओ में सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) एक आम रोग हैं। ऊपर दिए हुए लक्षण नजर आने पर तुरंत डॉक्टर से जांच कराना चाहिए। सामान्य Prostate ग्रंथि वृद्धि (BPH) के कारण बार-बार पेशाब में संक्रमण होने से किडनी भी प्रभावित हो सकती हैं।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*प्रोस्टेट ग्रंथि वृद्धि की आयुर्वेदिक और औषधीय चिकित्सा :*


*1. सिनुआर : सिनुआर के पत्तो का रस 10 से 20 मिलीलीटर की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम खायें। साथ ही सिनुआर, करंज, नीम और धतूरे के पत्तों को पीसकर, हांडी में गरम कर, मूत्राशय पर लेप करें।*
*2. हुरहुर सफेद : सफेद फूलों वाली हुरहुर के पत्तों को पीसकर पौरुष ग्रंथि पर ऊपर से लेप करें।*
*3. गोरखमुण्डी : गोरखमुण्डी के पंचांग (जड़, तना, फल, फूल, पत्ती) का रस 10 से 20 मिलीलीटर की मात्रा में खाने से गर्मी के रोग दूर हो जाते हैं।*
*4. गुग्गुल : गुग्गुल लगभग आधे से एक ग्राम सुबह-शाम गुड़ के साथ खाने से लाभ होता है।*
*5. मुनियारा : मुनियारा के जड़ का चूर्ण 3 से 6 ग्राम सुबह-शाम खाने से पौरुष ग्रंथि की सूजन दूर होती है।*
*6. नागदन्ती : 5 ग्राम नागदन्ती की जड़ की छाल को सिनुआर के पत्ते का रस और करंज के साथ सुबह-शाम खाने से लाभ होता है।*
*7. हुरहुर पीला : पीले हुरहुर के पत्तो को पीसकर नाभि के नीचे लगाने से या बांधने से लाभ होता है।*
*8. राई : राई को नाभि के नीचे पेडु पर पीसकर लेप करने से पौरुष ग्रंथि की सूजन दूर हो जाती है.*
*9. कच्ची लहसुन का सेवन लहसुन 20 प्रतिशत तक प्रोस्टेट कैंसर के विकास की संभावनाओं में कटौती कर सकता है। आपको रोजाना लहसुन को कच्*चा ही खाना चाहिये।
10. ओरीगेनो यह एक अंटकैंसर एजेंट है। यह प्रोसटेट कैंसर पैदा करने वाली सेल को मार देता है। इसलिये अपने भोजन में खूब सारा ओरीगेनो डाल कर खाएं।
11. सॉ पालमेटो यह एक पेड़ है जिसका अर्क प्रोस्*ट्रेट ग्रंथी की जलन को कम करता है। यह प्राकृतिक रूप से बढ़े हुए प्रोस्*टेट समस्*या को दूर करता है।*
*12. सीताफल के बीज :- सीताफल के बीज में काफी मात्रा में पोषक तत्व मौजूद होते हैं। जैसे आयरन, फॉस्फोरस, टि्रप्टोफैन, कॉपर, मैग्नेशियम, मैग्नीज, विटामिन के, प्रोटीन, जरूरी फैटी एसिड और फाइटोस्टेरोल। ये बीज जिंक के बेहतरीन स्रोतों में से एक माने जाते हैं। हर दिन 60 मिलीग्राम जिंक का सेवन प्रोस्टेट से जूझ रहे मरीजों में बेहद फायदा पहुंचाता है और उनके स्वास्थ्य में भी सुधार करता है। इन बीजों में बीटा-स्टिोसटेरोल भी होता है जो टेस्टोस्टेरोन को डिहाइड्रोटेस्टेर  न में बदलने नहीं देता। जिससे इस ग्रंथि के बढ़ने की संभावना न के बराबर हो जाती है। कच्चा या भून कर या फिर दूसरे बीजों के साथ मिलाकर खा सकते हैं। इसे अपने हर दिन के खाने में शामिल किया जा सकता है। इसे सलाद में मिलाकर भी खाया जा सकता है। पोहा में मिलाकर या सूप में डालकर भी खा सकते है। सीताफल के बीज नट्स के साथ एक बेहतरीन नाश्ता हो सकते हैं। दस ग्राम तक यह बीज हर दिन लेने से प्रोस्टेट को काबू किया जा सकता है।*
*13. अलसी :- 20 ग्राम अलसी को पीस कर पानी से लेवे । लेकिन ये ध्यान रखे के अलसी को एक साथ पीस कर ना रखे क्युकी ऐसा करने से अलसी अपने गुण खो देती हैं। ३ या ४ दिन ज़्यादा से ज़्यादा, बेहतर होगा आप इसको ताज़ा ही पीसे। और ये गर्मियों में थोड़ी गर्म होती हैं इसलिए इसके सेवन से कुछ समस्या आ सकती हैं इसलिए पानी का सेवन पुरे दिन में ज़्यादा करे।*
*14. हरड़ :- एक फूल हरड़ (हरड़ की किस्म) को रात को पानी में भिगो दे और १२ घंटे बाद इसके बीज निकाल दे और इसको चबा चबा कर खा ले और यही पानी घूँट घूँट कर पी ले।*
*15.  गोखरू :- ये मूत्र सम्बंधित रोगो में बहुत लाभकारी हैं, इसको आप ५ ग्राम की मात्रा में अर्थात एक छोटा चम्मच गुनगुने पानी के साथ ले।*

----------

